# 1921/22 Indian/BSA Special Racers



## New Mexico Brant (May 16, 2021)

Here is the Indian/BSA racer that recently came my way.  Three Indian bicycles constructed of BSA lugs and components are currently known.  Two of the known three have history to Providence, Rhode Island.  Matt @Barnegatbicycles has found literature that associates these wheels to the Indian Bicycle Club of Providence.  Interestingly, of the three known, all are within five serial numbers of each other; two are sequentially numbered.

The bicycle retains a fantastic pair of Vitalic "Cord Racer" tires; also, likely period replacements are the red "Suregrip" grips.


----------



## dnc1 (May 17, 2021)

Incredible find!
What saddle is on there?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 17, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Incredible find!
> What saddle is on there?




A Troxel racer saddle.


----------



## Upchuck79 (May 17, 2021)

Nice catch Brant - any idea where the other two ended up? Are they still in RI?


----------



## alexander55 (May 17, 2021)

One is in Virginia.


----------



## redline1968 (May 17, 2021)

Nice. I need it next to my indian....


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 17, 2021)

Upchuck79 said:


> Nice catch Brant - any idea where the other two ended up? Are they still in RI?



One which was originally discovered in Philadelphia resides in New Jersey, the other lives in Alexandria, VA.


----------



## dnc1 (May 18, 2021)

Makes you wonder if there were 5 sequentially numbered examples built.
The thought that there could be 2 more examples to be rediscovered gives the rest of us something to dream about!


----------



## Kuhrthehurt (Nov 5, 2021)

Brant, Can you show the serial number? Does it start with letter I?


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Nov 6, 2021)

TrukE said:


> Brant, Can you show the serial number? Does it start with letter I?



I wouldn't show the serial number on the internet for a RARE bike.  It would be easier for someone to create a fake.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Nov 10, 2021)

TrukE said:


> Brant, Can you show the serial number? Does it start with letter I?



No it's an m.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 11, 2021)

oldmtrcyc said:


> I wouldn't show the serial number on the internet for a RARE bike.  It would be easier for someone to create a fake.



I would not worry about it too much, and likely would share on a collaborative site like this one, and also discourage hording of information, like on an island.

For other Westfield-built bikes, serial numbers prefixes are fairly well known; e.g., 1923-A or 1921/22-M(?).


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Nov 11, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> I would not worry about it too much, and likely would share on a collaborative site like this one, and also discourage hording of information, like on an island.
> 
> For other Westfield-built bikes, serial numbers prefixes are fairly well known; e.g., 1923-A or 1921/22-M(?).



The article that mentions one is from 22( I believe) and that's the general opinion on the dates for these.  There are m coded ones and also r coded ones , possibly a b coded one. I've started to compile differences / similarities in these bikes so it would end up being a bit hard to get by the right person if someone made a fake.


----------

